# Japanese mosques



## 1772 (Aug 18, 2009)

Oh my. I thought Japan was spared... hno:


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

1772 said:


> Oh my. I thought Japan was spared... hno:


In another thread you said :


> Less than 8% av Turkey is in Europe.
> It's not culturally, lingusticlly or physical part of Europe. :


Yes that's right, Turkey is in Asia, Japan is in Asia, and now Turkey is in Japan, and Istambul Blue Mosque in Tokyo ! :lol:



More seriously, japanese are more open-mided people that those who want to bring freedom with weapons !


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

*Tokyo, Al-Tawheed Mosque, Hachioji Mosque*

36-6 Hiraoka Machi, Hachioji-shi,


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

*Tokyo, Masjid Otsuka, Otsuka Mosque,*

Tokyo 3-42-7 Minami Otsuka, Toshima-ku


----------



## siamu maharaj (Jun 19, 2006)

Even the mosques in Tokyo have vending machines in the front.


----------



## 1772 (Aug 18, 2009)

Gadiri said:


> In another thread you said :
> 
> 
> Yes that's right, Turkey is in Asia, Japan is in Asia, and now Turkey is in Japan, and Istambul Blue Mosque in Tokyo ! :lol:
> ...


I don't get your point? Just because Japan is in Asia, I wouldn't want them to experience islam. 

Open minded...  
You don't know much about Japan, do you?


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

1772 said:


> Oh my. I thought Japan was spared... hno:





1772 said:


> I don't get your point? Just because Japan is in Asia, I wouldn't want them to experience islam.
> 
> Open minded...
> You don't know much about Japan, do you?


I studied Japan geography and urban planning. 

This is globalization. Japan expored his culture (manga...), food (sushi bar ...) ; and muslims expored mosques. 

We don't listen about djihad in Japan ? Japanese embracing Islam did so voluntarily after a quest for spirituality.

You don't know much about Islam, do you ?


----------



## Brum Knows Best (Mar 9, 2007)

This is a very beautiful building, I did not realize Japan had such nice mosques. Very nice 


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

*Fukuoka prefecture, Fukuoka Masjid Al Nour Islamic Culture Center*
The first mosque on the island of Kyūshū in Japan.It was built in 2009, and officially opened on 12th April 2009.

http://www.fukuokamasjid.org/Contact.html


----------



## 1772 (Aug 18, 2009)

Gadiri said:


> I studied Japan geography and urban planning.
> 
> This is globalization. Japan expored his culture (manga...), food (sushi bar ...) ; and muslims expored mosques.
> 
> We don't listen about djihad in Japan ? Japanese embracing Islam did so voluntarily after a quest for spirituality.


Well, the japanese might be globalized with technology and such, but a more discriminate people is hard to find. 

The japanese didn't embrace islam, it was muslims coming to Japan that built these. 



> You don't know much about Islam, do you ?


Of course I do, why would I talk about it otherwise?


----------



## socrates#1fan (Jul 1, 2008)

Gadiri said:


> I? Japanese embracing Islam did so voluntarily after a quest for spirituality.


We all know that the Japanese are flocking in the thousands to become Muslim.

The Japanese have a rich spiritual background that is much older than Islam.


----------



## arzaranh (Apr 23, 2004)

wow i know i shouldn't be surprised but i am.


----------



## renovatio (Jul 9, 2008)

I like how Turkey is 'exporting' this 'Muslim' architecture. The following mosque is distinctly in a Byzantine architectural style, which, incidentally, is very much Christian.



Gadiri said:


>


----------



## socrates#1fan (Jul 1, 2008)

If you are going to build a mosque in Japan, why not use traditional Japanese architecture?


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

Because in most cases it's not japanese building them, and Islam has no connection to Japanese architecture.


----------



## socrates#1fan (Jul 1, 2008)

NihonKitty said:


> Because in most cases it's not japanese building them, and Islam has no connection to Japanese architecture.


Still, if I were to start a temple to Freyja (random) in Japan, I would use traditional Japanese design.
Plus, Christianity (which at the time had no connection to Europe) didn't have any connection to classical architecture but that didn't stop early Christians from building basilicas using classical designs.


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

socrates#1fan said:


> If you are going to build a mosque in Japan, why not use traditional Japanese architecture?





NihonKitty said:


> Because in most cases it's not japanese building them, and Islam has no connection to Japanese architecture.





socrates#1fan said:


> Still, if I were to start a temple to Freyja (random) in Japan, I would use traditional Japanese design.
> Plus, Christianity (which at the time had no connection to Europe) didn't have any connection to classical architecture but that didn't stop early Christians from building basilicas using classical designs.


Islam is new in Japan, not as other asians countries as China. So I don't find yet mosques with traditionnal architecture. But some mosques don't break japonese urbanity. 

We can say, that they are Tokyo style and not Kyoto style. 















*Beijing mosques *


----------



## 1772 (Aug 18, 2009)

socrates#1fan said:


> If you are going to build a mosque in Japan, why not use traditional Japanese architecture?


Because mosques are basically symbols of power. Thus it is in it's interest not to reflect to local architecture, but to impose new cultural traditions.


----------



## Guest89 (Aug 16, 2008)

Beautiful Architecture! I love the Beijing mosques.


----------



## (fabrizio) (Jun 22, 2007)

Interesting pictures, and interesting thread. I think it's somehow a shock, for non-Japanese, to discover that such realities, despite being absolutely small and quite unknown even to local Japanese, exist. 

I've been surfing the net a little bit, and I found out there's a 1,000-strong Jew community, mostly in Yokohama and Greater Tokyo, and that many Jews were saved from persecution by a Japanese diplomat who gave them visas. Or that there are around 25,000 orthodox Christians in Japan.

I feel, however, that monotheisms - like Islam, or Christianity - are absolutely far from the way Japanese culture conceives religion and are regarded somewhat like a fashion. I've been in Japan, and I spotted dozens of Christian-like wedding services, or a fake Israeli-Kosher restaurant in Kyoto. Foreigners were mostly tourists, I think.


----------

